# Share your old timer secrets



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

We've all heard some interesting tricks from some of the old timers we've worked with. Maybe you were a new apprentice or a journeyman in a new area. But let's hear those tricks of the trade.

The latest one i've heard is when trying to unthread a large cleanout plug or fitting. Hit it with a dead blow to help break the junk holding it. Similar to tapping on a pickle jar. I have seen it work one or two times. Only in places you can't have a torch.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

WashingtonPlung said:


> We've all heard some interesting tricks from some of the old timers we've worked with. Maybe you were a new apprentice or a journeyman in a new area. But let's hear those tricks of the trade.
> 
> The latest one i've heard is when trying to unthread a large cleanout plug or fitting. Hit it with a dead blow to help break the junk holding it. Similar to tapping on a pickle jar. I have seen it work one or two times. Only in places you can't have a torch.




Pops taught me that one long ago.

Lots of folks here dislike giving away secrets to the general public.

The good gossip goes on in the business lounge. Well sometimes it does. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

WashingtonPlung said:


> We've all heard some interesting tricks from some of the old timers we've worked with. Maybe you were a new apprentice or a journeyman in a new area. But let's hear those tricks of the trade.
> 
> The latest one i've heard is when trying to unthread a large cleanout plug or fitting. Hit it with a dead blow to help break the junk holding it. Similar to tapping on a pickle jar. I have seen it work one or two times. Only in places you can't have a torch.


Ummmm, no.....there are already too many a$$wipe homeowners hanging around looking for free help and tips..why dont you just give away money, because thats what you are doing posting any helpful info here, unfortunate there is no way to have a private section to access without too many posts...it should be an area that is password protected and only verified people should get a password to enter....but that aint gona happen..


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Ummmm, no.....there are already too many a$$wipe homeowners hanging around looking for free help and tips..why dont you just give away money, because thats what you are doing posting any helpful info here, unfortunate there is no way to have a private section to access without too many posts...it should be an area that is password protected and only verified people should get a password to enter....but that aint gona happen..


I'm talking about the odd secrets not the " How to install a toilet" tricks.

But if others feel that way then let the thread die.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

those odd secrets are the most valuable, because the easy stuff they can google or watch youtube... otherwise your thread would be of value to the professional, but not at the risk of giving the secrets away..to those that dont deserve..


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> those odd secrets are the most valuable, because the easy stuff they can google or watch youtube... otherwise your thread would be of value to the professional, but not at the risk of giving the secrets away..to those that dont deserve..


If you have to retain "secretes" to hold onto customers you must not be that good of plumber. :laughing:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree with shtrllsdwnhill. Too many eyes. I have plenty of knowledge, on some subjects. Don't want to give it away. I also have plenty of questions that cannot be answered because of too many non tradesmen lurkers.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Ummmm, no.....there are already too many a$$wipe homeowners hanging around looking for free help and tips..why dont you just give away money, because thats what you are doing posting any helpful info here, unfortunate there is no way to have a private section to access without too many posts...it should be an area that is password protected and only verified people should get a password to enter....but that aint gona happen..




Hope you dont own a business calling your customers asswipes


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Hope you dont own a business calling your customers asswipes


He's not calling his customers asswipes, he's referring to people looking for free advice to attempt to fix it themselves. Have you ever looked at the members vs. guests ratio on this site? Here's a current screenshot of it. 31 members and 767 "guests" looking for your free advice.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Someone should just start a private forum where it's professionals only.

^^

See what I did there lol


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> He's not calling his customers asswipes, he's referring to people looking for free advice to attempt to fix it themselves. Have you ever looked at the members vs. guests ratio on this site? Here's a current screenshot of it. 31 members and 767 "guests" looking for your free advice.




Any prospective customer could find ****runsdownhills post and see he called people "asswipes" 

The people asking for advice are in the wrong place no contest and I have seen snakes pop in here first hand to try to sell some service and that is a bummer because being part of plumbingzone has helped my trade and my business a lot and it should be pros only. 

My point is say someone googles "****runsdownhill plumbing pooville MIssissippi," and a post pops up of him calling people asswipes that doesnt help his business.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

WashingtonPlung said:


> If you have to retain "secretes" to hold onto customers you must not be that good of plumber. :laughing:


well ill just go with your young and stupid, and cant spell secrets....as you gain experience in this trade you will see how many want free advice and work, I do just fine in my own business, which im gathering you dont have and work for someone, why dont you go ask the owner if he wants you to give away trade secrets for free rather than have people pay him( and in return pays your salary), I think you will be surprised at his answer, or you can work for free to all these people..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Hope you dont own a business calling your customers asswipes


I know for a fact you dont own your own business and with that attitude probably will never and if you do , it wont last long.. so now you want to make this a pissing contest...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Any prospective customer could find ****runsdownhills post and see he called people "asswipes"
> 
> The people asking for advice are in the wrong place no contest and I have seen snakes pop in here first hand to try to sell some service and that is a bummer because being part of plumbingzone has helped my trade and my business a lot and it should be pros only.
> 
> My point is say someone googles "****runsdownhill plumbing pooville MIssissippi," and a post pops up of him calling people asswipes that doesnt help his business.


you gota be the sharpest spoon in the draw if you think on any public forum I would use real names, company or personal...but you keep going sunshine..it makes for good entertainment.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Lol. Ok man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I know for a fact you dont own your own business and with that attitude probably will never and if you do , it wont last long.. so now you want to make this a pissing contest...




Wrong


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Wrong


so are you a licensed master plumber? ill make a polite point when you answer..thanxs


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so are you a licensed master plumber? ill make a polite point when you answer..thanxs




Affirmative. 
I am not here to talk to anyone but pros who run businesses. 
My point is right now there is some bored kid at a computer in india backlinking your post to your website. You have internet you have an ip address you have an email attached to this account personal or not doesnt matter. 
Im tell you the same people out here being "asswipes" are the same people that will get on yelp and ruin you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Affirmative.
> I am not here to talk to anyone but pros who run businesses.
> My point is right now there is some bored kid at a computer in india backlinking your post to your website. You have internet you have an ip address you have an email attached to this account personal or not doesnt matter.
> Im tell you the same people out here being "asswipes" are the same people that will get on yelp and ruin you.


most of my work is word of mouth, no websight, got plenty of work to keep me busy from good paying customers, I spent way too long to get licensed and learn lots of trade secrets from others and share many to the same, we are always learning more, so to give it all away to the public for free is not in the cards, I get paid very well for what I know and how to solve problems others can not, so why give away what makes you money????if there was a true private section other than pm each other this is not the place to discuss true problem solving knowledge, and if you think im wrong, then you are free to spill your guts of all your trade secrets.. thats all brother..:yes:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most of my work is word of mouth, no websight, got plenty of work to keep me busy from good paying customers, I spent way too long to get licensed and learn lots of trade secrets from others and share many to the same, we are always learning more, so to give it all away to the public for free is not in the cards, I get paid very well for what I know and how to solve problems others can not, so why give away what makes you money????if there was a true private section other than pm each other this is not the place to discuss true problem solving knowledge, and if you think im wrong, then you are free to spill your guts of all your trade secrets.. thats all brother..:yes:




Agreed 100%


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Well since your not giving away secrets i got to go. My boss doesnt want me on the phone and i got to haul the rest of these shingles to the dumpster bwahahahahahaha lol you're killing me man. Dont own a business never will. Ah man. If I ever meet you Ill buy you a beer and steak and take you for a ride on my boat. 
Loling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Well since your not giving away secrets i got to go. My boss doesnt want me on the phone and i got to haul the rest of these shingles to the dumpster bwahahahahahaha lol you're killing me man. Dont own a business never will. Ah man. If I ever meet you Ill buy you a beer and steak and take you for a ride on my boat.
> Loling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you buy the steak a nice rib eye will do, ill buy the beer....:thumbsup:
fresh water or salt? so I know what fishing gear to bring...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Someone should just start a private forum where it's professionals only.
> 
> ^^
> 
> See what I did there lol


I've seen one of those and have been checking it out, not as much activity as here but I've learned a lot. It's a great community too, everyone seems to actually like each other.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you buy the steak a nice rib eye will do, ill buy the beer....:thumbsup:
> fresh water or salt? so I know what fishing gear to bring...




Fresh or salt is a trade secret. 
Kind of like getting a cordless solder spreader from the supply house and putting flux in your coffee.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> I've seen one of those and have been checking it out, not as much activity as here but I've learned a lot. It's a great community too, everyone seems to actually like each other.


Why not participate?


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well ill just go with your young and stupid, and cant spell secrets....as you gain experience in this trade you will see how many want free advice and work, I do just fine in my own business, which im gathering you dont have and work for someone, why dont you go ask the owner if he wants you to give away trade secrets for free rather than have people pay him( and in return pays your salary), I think you will be surprised at his answer, or you can work for free to all these people..


You must be a house plumber. Because I don't know any customer in a commercial building who would attempt to do a repair of a professional.

But thanks for your input gramps


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well ill just go with your young and stupid, and cant spell secrets....as you gain experience in this trade you will see how many want free advice and work, I do just fine in my own business, which im gathering you dont have and work for someone, why dont you go ask the owner if he wants you to give away trade secrets for free rather than have people pay him( and in return pays your salary), I think you will be surprised at his answer, or you can work for free to all these people..














I concur. 

You younger men should listen to the advice and counsel of us older more experienced plumbers. You guys just might learn something. Experience is a wonderful teacher.

I tell the same thing to my {18} yr. old daughter and {17} yr. old son.  Deep down they know dad is correct. It's just youthful pride that won't let them admit it. Some people just have to learn the hard way. Oh well, carry on.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Well this thread got all warm and fuzzy fast.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I concur.
> 
> You younger men should listen to the advice and counsel of us older more experienced plumbers. You guys just might learn something. Experience is a wonderful teacher.
> 
> I tell the same thing to my {18} yr. old daughter and {17} yr. old son. Deep down they know dad is correct. It's just youthful pride that won't let them admit it. Some people just have to learn the hard way. Oh well, carry on.


Words of wisdom! My 8y/o (going on 15) knows everything. Mr. & Mrs. OpenSights know nothing about anything.

I am man enough to say he has helped me figure something out on tablet more than once.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Why not participate?


I've been participating a little, my post count is 19. You probably haven't seen them since they were mostly about forced air heating. I kind of lay back on a new forum to get the feel of it before posting.


----------



## IndiaJoe (Jan 26, 2017)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Affirmative.
> _My point is right now there is some bored kid at a computer in india backlinking your post to your website. _.



Ask and I deliver. Just removed full name and number

*ShtsRnsdwnHill*
Name: R****** M.
Company: R****** M. Plumbing & Heating
Phone: (718) ***-7979
Employees: 2

Thanks google


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

IndiaJoe said:


> Ask and I deliver. Just removed full name and number
> 
> *ShtsRnsdwnHill*
> Name: R****** M.
> ...




Lol!!!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

IndiaJoe said:


> Ask and I deliver. Just removed full name and number
> 
> *ShtsRnsdwnHill*
> Name: R****** M.
> ...


Funny, but I'm calling bullsh!t on that. Thanks for the laugh India Joe!


----------



## IndiaJoe (Jan 26, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> Funny, but I'm calling bullsh!t on that. Thanks for the laugh India Joe!


It should be Mr Bob. Hes based out of Long island City NY

Licence issue date: 12/21/1975


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Ok heres another thing we can all argue about. So what technically makes someone an "old timer?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

IndiaJoe said:


> Ask and I deliver. Just removed full name and number
> 
> *ShtsRnsdwnHill*
> Name: R****** M.
> ...


LMAO...dont quit your day job, your not even close..but keep trying...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

WashingtonPlung said:


> You must be a house plumber. Because I don't know any customer in a commercial building who would attempt to do a repair of a professional.
> 
> But thanks for your input gramps


well you must live in a very small world.....but ill be wiping my a$$ with $100.00 bills while your still trying to pay the rent..:laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

IndiaJoe said:


> It should be Mr Bob. Hes based out of Long island City NY
> 
> Licence issue date: 12/21/1975


nope, but keep trying....:no:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Ok heres another thing we can all argue about. So what technically makes someone an "old timer?"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmmm, does 30 plus years in the trade do it? or does it have to be by age? your call since you brought it up...:whistling2:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hmmm, does 30 plus years in the trade do it? or does it have to be by age? your call since you brought it up...:whistling2:




Id say if the beer you drank after work is no longer in production or impossible to find or the way you open it has changed your an old timer


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Id say if the beer you drank after work is no longer in production or impossible to find or the way you open it has changed your an old timer


LMAO, now thats funny, but I think coors light is still around, and many different micro brews...pop top and caps are still here..for now..but I do remember the pull off tops on soda, not so much on beer..


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

The first company I worked for as a brand new apprentice had an old timer there and he would not tell or show any of us his secrets.I never really even knew that he was holding back until a few years of being around him and I guess he started to like me and some secrets would "come out" . Believe it or not the guy could not read or write so I guess he was concerned about job security. He was the best at cast iron work and any underground


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I was weened on Hamm's beer made with sky blue water. (st paul)
They had a five thousand foot deep artesion well.
Now it's made with some other water, Californian water, Just not the same.

Dad was in the Hamm's sponsored VFW post. I always volunteered to set up tables for the dances and other functions so I could have a beer or two on the sly.

Does that count for an old guy?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This thread was started by someone wanting to hear "old timer's trade secrets" and now it is about beer......:laughing:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

fixitright said:


> I was weened on Hamm's beer made with sky blue water. (st paul)
> They had a five thousand foot deep artesion well.
> Now it's made with some other water, Californian water, Just not the same.
> 
> ...




I grew up in Mn and we went to boundary waters every summer and one of the dads sang the Hamms song every year as soon as we crossed the line into the BWCA


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Went to College in Steven Point Wisc. cases of Red White Blue or Fox Deluxe for $4.95.
Ahh, the good times.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Went to College in Steven Point Wisc. cases of Red White Blue or Fox Deluxe for $4.95.
> Ahh, the good times.



My uncle loved Red White and Blue. He said it came from the same barrel as Pabst. Yeah, the bottom of the barrel.

Way back, Buck Horn beer. Three cases for $10.00
The next day we called it the Buck Horn Blues.

That might be a trade secret.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Back in the early '80's my dad use to drink Knickerbocker until they went out of business? Just googled it and I guess there's a small brewery in Holland MI by the name.

The one beer that I loved that is no longer made is Red Wolf. I believe it was made by Budweiser.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone remember Piels Beer? My grandmother use to buy a 6-pack for $1.99 {if my memory is correct} back in the late 70's early 80's. It was sold in upstate NY in the local supermarket. It wasn't Waldbaums, was it Grand Way? I just can't remember the store. Shoprite maybe? I don't recall.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I remember being a young kid..and my grandpa had all these returnable bottles of Schlitz.. He had the cool lamp too. Sorry, not as old as some of you, but I do wish we did returnables sometimes.. He would save up a bunch.. Get the money back, and get more beer. 

And to keep on topic a bit, I agree don't give away our secrets. It took me 3 years, and working with many different journeyman to learn the tips and tricks I know.. That's 10% of what a lot of you know, and I understand that. That's what makes this trade so great. You work with one guy who has a slightly better way of doing things, and you just pick up little by little . 6 months ago, I was asking this board for help on how to do drains. I got a journeymans trust at work, showed me some things, now I did all the greasy waste drains and sanitary branches in this hotel. Very proud of my work, and thank the guys that taught me everyday . If I wanted to know something from someone hear, which I will someday. I'll PM them.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Cut my teeth drinking PBR, Black Label, Hamm's, Grolsch, and High Life.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Used to snag dads highlife bottles,,, just moved them around to different shelves and he would lose count, lol. Also would give this creepy guy 5buck to buy us a case of black label, he'd just take a few for his troubles,,,


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Reminds me of this time my dad did some work for this guy who didn't have any money, so he gave him a pallet full of 'Ale8,The soft drink of tomorrow'.

My brothers and I used to sell them to all the neighborhood kids for a premium. We said it was special Soda you couldn't find anywhere else... (wich was slightly true).:laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

All we drank around here was falls city beer made in Evansville Indiana up until a few yrs ago,this was the old falls city beer,it has since gone bankrupt but someone else started brewing falls city beer again couple yrs ago but it is different,some kind of malt beer,the old city was the best,they even had long neck returnable bottles,man when these long necks were ice cold blue smoke would come out of them when you unscrewed the top,ahhh good ole days are gone:laughing:


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I know for a fact you dont own your own business and with that attitude probably will never and if you do , it wont last long.. so now you want to make this a pissing contest...


What a prickrunsdownhill


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jnohs said:


> What a prickrunsdownhill

















Insulting members is against the posted rules. Please refrain from doing it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s a trick I learned on hvactalk.com. When a nomenclature plate is so faded that you can’t read it, rub a pencil on something and wipe your finger it. Rub it on the plate and it shows up beautifully.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s some tips from the sister forum Contractortalk.com

https://www.contractortalk.com/f9/post-tricks-plumbing-trade-here-15645/


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

JohnnieSqueeze;[COLOR=DarkRed said:


> * So what technically makes someone an "old timer?" By answering the questions below correctly.*
> [/COLOR]
> What tool was used to cut cast iron after the chisel but before the Reed snapper?
> 
> ...


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Canuck answers*

I didn't start in the trade until the late sixties, these answers should be close.

What was the tool used to flatten lead?
ball peen hammer, or a maul. That's what torchy called it.

What was the tool used to flare out lead?
Swedge 

In 1955 to make a hole 5" in Dia. in a wooden floor what was the saw called. Before you could use that saw what did you have to do?
Keyhole saw.
You drilled a hole, or holes.

What was the preferred toilet seal?
Putty, but we were using bees wax too.

What was used to seal faucets to sinks?
Putty again.

Taking a company truck into a gas station. How much was gas in 1965? 
32.9 cents per gallon.

What was the fuel used to melt lead, prior to Propane?
Gasoline or Naphtha which ever was cheaper.

My answers are from Canada so they could be different than yours.
:biggrin::biggrin:


----------

